# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna > Cichlids >  Looking forr Apisto Website

## huhengyi1986

Hi guys just want to know if you guys have any apisto website to share be it information on taking care of apisto or the different types of species. Please do share your Website to share the information. thank you.


http://dwarfcichlid.com/South_american.php
http://www.apistoworldhk.com/shop/

----------


## stormhawk

For some photos, this site might be helpful:
http://www.cichlidae.com/gallery/gen...g=Apistogramma

The images are somewhat small at time, but as a reference, they are good enough. If you have to, just type in the full species name at Google, and you will usually get some decent info. 

http://forum.apistogramma.com/

Visit this forum for discussions on Apisto species.

----------

